# Headboard thickness



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

Planning on building a king size bed, just wondering about how thick should the foot and head boards be? This bed will be raised panel in design.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jasemine111 said:


> Planning on building a king size bed, just wondering about how thick should the foot and head boards be? This bed will be raised panel in design.


That will strictly depend upon your design. 

Are the head and foot going to be load bearing? Or will you be using a frame under the bed?

George


----------



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I not sure sure about load bearing, but my plan was to have boards that run from the head to the feet, but they wouls be attached to the post and i was going to buy a hardware kit for that, I thought about going with 1 1/2 stock, but didnt know if that was too thick?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*mistaken use of terms*

the head board goes across the "head" of the bed, over the "heads" and is generally taller than the foot board which goes down by the "foots',
The boards that run from the head to the foot are called "rails"
Generally they are 3/4" thick by about 5" tall/deep. The hardware screws on or is slotted into ends of the rails.The hardware allows it to be disassembled for moving.  bill

Like this: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/slotting-end-bed-rail-brackets-11097/


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

IMO, 3/4" stock to make a raised panel head/foot board is too small. That size works good for cabinet doors. Headboards and footboards are wider and taller and can twist fairly easy with that thickness. 

I would use 4/4 - 5/4 minimum and judge what stock by the design used. Post a drawing or a picture, and we can hash out some ideas.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*AM I the only one...*



jasemine111 said:


> *Headboard thickness*
> Planning on building a king size bed, just wondering about *how thick should the foot and head boards be*? .......
> 
> Well I not sure sure about load bearing, but my plan was to have* boards that run from the head to* *the feet*, but they wouls be attached to the post and i was going to buy a hardware kit for that, I thought about going with 1 1/2 stock, but didnt know if that was *too thick*?


Has the question changed?

These would be the "rails" not the headboard. HUH? :blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jasemine111 said:


> Planning on building a king size bed, just wondering about how thick should the foot and head boards be? *This bed will be raised panel in design.*





woodnthings said:


> Has the question changed?
> These would be the "rails" not the headboard. HUH? :blink: bill


The whole description was about 'raised panels', and headboard and footboard. I didn't pick up on a question about 'rails'.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah , you're probably right*



cabinetman said:


> The whole description was about 'raised panels', and headboard and footboard. I didn't pick up on a question about 'rails'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm easily confused when the word 'thickness" is used in two different applications.... bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This has gotten confusing. 

I believe that the original poster intends to make a complete, self contained bed. That is he will not use a store bought frame.

He will construct a raised panel headboard that will be fastened to a post at each end. The rails that will hold the box springs and matress will fasten to this post. I would make that post atleast 2 1/2" by 2 1/2". Preferably 3" by 3" just for the looks. The rest of the headboard between the posts may be 3/4" or whatever desired.

I assume that the foot will match the headboard.

George


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> IMO, 3/4" stock to make a raised panel head/foot board is too small. That size works good for cabinet doors. Headboards and footboards are wider and taller and can twist fairly easy with that thickness.
> 
> I would use 4/4 - 5/4 minimum and judge what stock by the design used. Post a drawing or a picture, and we can hash out some ideas.
> 
> ...


What would make it twist??

Oh, I remember


----------



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok everybody, let me clear up the confusion.. Im building my bed here are my plans, I have all the details measurements for the complete bed. How thick should the head and foot boards be constructed? Can I glue up to acheive the proper thickness?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Jasmine, it looks fine to me. You will be fastening the rails to the 3 1/2" posts which are sufficient.

I would only question the height of the rails off the floor. A normal fed frame is 8" high. (I measured one in the store last evening just to confirm as I am in the process of purchasing a new bed set.) 

Have you determined how high you want the final mattress height. The normal mattress is 11". Some are taller. The normal box spring is 9". (I will get a 5" one just to keep the bed height down. For the bed I am purchasing I am getting a 4" frame, 5 inch box spring and 11" mattress for a total height of 20")

As you are building your own bed you can determine the final height by the placement of the rail. Also will depend if you want storage under the bed.

George


----------



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm still uncertain as to how thick my stock should be 4/4 or 4/5 stock or thicker for the head board and foot boards? as to the mattress good point GORGEC I need to check and consider all those measurements....Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My free advice is*

Those are very substantial posts at 3 1/2". If you are "set" on that dimension then consider this.
Raised panels are generally 3/4" thick..enough for some visual detail and a tongue for a slot. The cross bars with the slot should be "proud" of the panels by at least 1/4" on each side.
So 3/4" plus 2 (1/4") is 5 /4" minimum. 6/4" or 1 1/2" would probably look OK also. Personally I would scale down the posts to 3" x 3". The top plate will be wider than the cross bars by at least 1/8" maybe 1/4" on both sides. You should draw or mock up an end view full size, by assembling some wooden scraps cut to the dimensions to see how it looks from the end like a cross section showing the panel, the cross bars and the post.. JMFA :smile: bill


----------



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Jasmine, it looks fine to me. You will be fastening the rails to the 3 1/2" posts which are sufficient.
> 
> I would only question the height of the rails off the floor. A normal fed frame is 8" high. (I measured one in the store last evening just to confirm as I am in the process of purchasing a new bed set.)
> 
> ...



Thanks Georgei have more measuring to do...LOL


----------



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Those are very substantial posts at 3 1/2". If you are "set" on that dimension then consider this.
> Raised panels are generally 3/4" thick..enough for some visual detail and a tongue for a slot. The cross bars with the slot should be "proud" of the panels by at least 1/4" on each side.
> So 3/4" plus 2 (1/4") is 5 /4" minimum. 6/4" or 1 1/2" would probably look OK also. Personally I would scale down the posts to 3" x 3". The top plate will be wider than the cross bars by at least 1/8" maybe 1/4" on both sides. You should draw or mock up an end view full size, by assembling some wooden scraps cut to the dimensions to see how it looks from the end like a cross section showing the panel, the cross bars and the post.. JMFA :smile: bill


will do thanks


----------

